# The Ultimate Knife Defense Video



## starrider7777 (Nov 19, 2004)

This one is a real side splitter...pun intended.

http://strategosvideo1.com/videos/karate.wmv


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah, that's it!  Move your organs aside to evade the knife attack!  :boing2:


----------



## Baytor (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice.  I loved that, "you attacked me wrong."


----------



## Satt (Nov 19, 2004)

OMG!!! That was soooooooooo funny!!! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim Carrey is the best! Thank you for perking up my night.


----------

